# Stiletto Speed Square and Knife?



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

Came across this article today from last year. Has anyone heard anymore about them?

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/ite...o-to-introduce-new-titanium-square-and-knife#


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Haven't seen anything, but... a titanium speed square? Yeesh. Swanson's good old aluminum is just fine.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

I like that my knife and speed square have a little weight to them. 
It helps them stay in the pouch a little better, and it lets me know they are in there.
Besides the fact that my Swanson is only 9 bucks to replace when it disappears, or gets stepped on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Haven't seen anything, but... a titanium speed square? Yeesh. Swanson's good old aluminum is just fine.


'
Has all the notches I need to. Wack the end down to 7" and its a gauge for siding, grind the thick part to 3/4" and its your gauge for half a stud and spacing in B&B.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the plastic one, couple bucks less, lighter and won't mark up finished surfaces.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I like the plastic one, couple bucks less, lighter and won't mark up finished surfaces.


But that won't work too well as a hammer, prybar or shim. :whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ubenhad4 said:


> '
> Has all the notches I need to. Wack the end down to 7" and its a gauge for siding, grind the thick part to 3/4" and its your gauge for half a stud and spacing in B&B.


In the early 80's? we first saw the prototypes for the speed squares. Rep would drop a few off. Now remember all we had was 6 & 12" Combo Squares & a framing sq. Them damn triangles would get pitched all the way across the job. Well after we used them for awhile we got pretty used to them. That cut the tip off to 7" was the first thing you did when siding. We showed the Rep our modification, he liked it, but it never showed up on the production models.

You don't see many combo squares anymore, usually finish & cabinet guys & a framing sq. must be antiques. A guy who knows what most of the numbers, tables etc are few and far between.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a combo for finish. I still use a framing square alot. Ive hired dozens of "framers" who had no idea what all those numbers on the framing square were for, heck most dont even know how to use it for cutting plumb and level cuts on a common not to mention a hip. Pretty sad really no one taught me either though. I learned how to use a framing square by getting ahold of book that explained it sort of. I make it a priority to teach how to really use the square its a pretty unique tool.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

hmm, cool.

I used the black stanley fixed square. It's pretty light to begin with.
I still have a combination square for when i do trim... which is maybe once or twice a year...
I was taught how to frame a roof using a framing square and a pen and paper...sometimes using a regular calculator. Haven't had much experience with the octogon tables... but I think I could figure it out if I sat there long enough with it...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

my swanson is the same one my boss gave me almost 17 years ago. it's nice and worn out. i have never lost it, the new ones don't look the same. he passed away from cancer at the age of 38, and so I keep it along with a huge nail punch in my apron each day. I wouldn't waste money on a titanium square. I will hate it when this one breaks or gets lost. He had it for a while before he gave it to me, so it's easily 18-20 years old.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn near Armageddon in the building industry and I'm going to spend what, $100 on a designer speed square? I spent 300 on an expandable 12' stabila level and it seemed it bit much but when accuracy is critical the cost is justified, but a titanium square is like $600 sunglasses


----------



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

The square isn't made of titanium just aluminum. 

http://www.charlesandhudson.com/too...ak-from-stiletto-tools-at-2010-builders-show/


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am holding out for the forty dollar titanium pencil.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

im waiting for a titaium belt buckle that's 1/2 the weight so that im 1/2 the weight when i get on the scale :blink:

as for a titanium speed square, no thanks ill stick to the hammer like the rest of you i dont need to spend $200 for a triangle


----------



## vwdave (Mar 1, 2009)

they look cool but i'm sure the price won't be cool with me.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

ubenhad4 said:


> Ive hired dozens of "framers" who had no idea what all those numbers on the framing square where for, heck most dont even know how to use it for cutting plumb and level cuts on a common not to mention a hip. Pretty sad really no one taught me either though about how to use a framing square I was just curios what all the numbers were and got ahold of book that explained it sort of. I make it a priority to teach how to really use the square its a pretty unique tool.


I had a guy stop by 5 years or so ago looking for work. I asked him "do you have a Construction Master?" His reply was "Am I a construction master?" :laughing:

After explaining, he puffs his chest out.... "All I need to know is on the side of the framing square"

Fair enough. I sent him to lay out rafters on a simple shed part of the front porch. I watched him for 10 or 15 minutes twisting and turning the square around, scratching his head, then I went and showed him how to do it his way. Which is not all bad either. A framing square has invaluable information on it.

It really is sad how everything gets diluted as generations come and go. I hope Nick will continue to carry the torch....learn and teach, for a long time. It is becoming quite a lost art.

I looked into a custom made titanium table saw plate. Took me about 1 second to find an alternative. It was more than the saw.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> I had a guy stop by 5 years or so ago looking for work. I asked him "do you have a Construction Master?" His reply was "Am I a construction master?" :laughing:
> 
> After explaining, he puffs his chest out.... "All I need to know is on the side of the framing square"
> 
> ...


yes, even though i have a calculator i think i should learn it by hand before i go and make it easy, any one could do it with a calculator not a sqaure


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

My speed square is pink, (won't get lost) and cost $.99 

it seems to do the job fine.


----------



## Agent impatient (Mar 28, 2012)

Speed square knife and new hammer have been delayed and are slated to be complete by 2013


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

9 dolla. Easy to find and cheap to replace. No need to pay the 60 stellito is gonna want


----------

